# Passing out after a ride? Should one do a cool down ride?



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

After a 90 mile ride with 6000 feet of elevation gain, in 95 degree heat, I dismounted, and about 15 minutes later passed out and just keeled over. Never happened before. Two doctors could find nothing wrong but said maybe I could have prevented this with a cool down ride at the end. Is it a good idea to do a cool down ride after a long hard ride? Do others do this?


----------



## pittsey (Oct 12, 2012)

Where you getting a proper amount of fluids?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Happened to a guy I knew. 


He died.

You didnt so you probably ok.


----------



## Packersfantaz (Nov 28, 2012)

Not good for your heart/lungs just to start or stop exercising quickly. In track in high school we always had both a warm and cool down, if you felt like passing out the last thing they wanted was us to lay down as it pushes a lot of blood to the brain much faster.

I am not great shape now but after pushing hard always take about 10-15 minutes to cool down. Do some lighter riding followed by a little walking and you will feel better after a workout, allows your muscles and heart to cool with less stress. This keeps then from freezing up after a workout by working down to a normal resting range.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

One of the most common reasons for passing out or fainting is low blood pressure after exercise. I experienced this for myself 2 years ago when I passed out at the gym. Had an ambulance ride to the ER, a battery of tests and nothing was wrong with me. I simply didn't allow myself enough time between exercises to recuperate properly. My muscles were demanding blood and my heart couldn't get enough to my head so down I went. Fainting and the resultant prone position on the floor is the bodies' way of getting blood to the head. Saying the last thing you should do when you feel faint is to lay down is just wrong. If I would have laid down I would not have passed out, simple as that.

So, to the OP's question - I sometimes feel faint about 15 minutes after a hard ride on the trainer. I do cool down but, when I stand up quickly I will sometimes feel dizzy and faint. The cure is to sit back down or lie down. Then get up slowly. Your blood pressure naturally drops after exercise, sometimes below normal values. At least that's what happens to me. So yes, a cool down ride may help but just being more aware of what's going on with your body will help too. At least that's the approach I take.

Cheers!
Kevin


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It's probably due to dehydration and or low blood sugar. HOWEVER, please do yourself and your family a huge favor, go see a doctor and tell them what happened and get it checked out, because if we're all wrong and you just go on your merry way thinking there's nothing wrong after reading this stuff and you believing there's nothing wrong, and there is, the next time you could die. I too knew of guy who died after he felt like fainting after a ride, then he thought he recovered because he felt fine a bit after the fainting spell, then suddenly suffered a fatal heart attack. Not saying that's going to happen to you, but you need to get checked out to make sure all is good.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

A few months ago I blacked out in a restaurant about an hour after I had stopped riding. Woke up surrounded by EMS
Doc couldn't find anything wrong with me

I had gone straight from the 50 mile ride to a quick shower and then took my kid to the pool for swim lessons and was in the water for about a half hour. I hadn't eaten anything after the ride, but had had cliff bars and water on the ride. 
My internet diagnosis suggested that it was a electrolyte imbalance


----------



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I was getting enough hydration, but that could have been it. I did drink a whole bunch of water after dismounting though. Is it common to have your eletrolyte balance thrown off as well? Two doctors, EKG tests, blood tests, and more revealed nothing.

One person told me the following - any truth in this?

They said this: Your legs act like a second heart when you are riding, helping circulate the blood. When you stop a long ride without a cool down, your blood vessels are dilated, which means your pressure drops, with high heat making it worse. So if you stand up quickly, your heart can't deal with the force required to keep your blood pressure up so you pass out.

I have no idea if that's true.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

What skinner222 said. If you were calm for the 15 minute prior and were seated or reclined, getting up quickly can cause short black out moments. This happens to many cyclists I know and I've had it happen from time to time. Mostly for me it's a brief narrowing of the vision (tunnel vision) and a very light head. Post ride re-hydration helps to thin the blood and helps prevent this from happening imo. i have not had it happen in a long time however. Puzzling.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

eniveld said:


> Your legs act like a second heart when you are riding, helping circulate the blood. When you stop a long ride without a cool down, your blood vessels are dilated, which means your pressure drops, with high heat making it worse. So if you stand up quickly, your heart can't deal with the force required to keep your blood pressure up so you pass out.
> 
> I have no idea if that's true.


It's exactly what happened to me. I don't know about the "second heart" thing, but when I passed out I had just finished a circuit workout on the machines. I did alot of leg work and wasn't allowing myself enough time between sets. Lots of blood in the leg muscles, not enough in my head. Hello floor!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I fainted at the end of a hard ride one time. It was the Climb to Kaiser. I was cramping something fierce, so it was almost certainly dehydration. I was actually talking to a nurse at the time. I had stopped to try to stretch out my cramps, and she was driving by. I probably looked awful. She asked if I was okay. She also offered me a ride. She was actually working the ride. I said no thanks. But then I changed my mind. Next thing I knew, I was on the ground staring up at the sky. She wanted to take me to the hospital, but I wouldn't go. Got back to the hotel, jumped in a cold shower. All was well the next day. 

It really sucked. And not just because it was three miles from the finish. 

Lesson learned. When a nurse stops her car to ask if you are okay, you're probably not.


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

eniveld said:


> One person told me the following - any truth in this?
> 
> They said this: Your legs act like a second heart when you are riding, helping circulate the blood. When you stop a long ride without a cool down, your blood vessels are dilated, which means your pressure drops, with high heat making it worse. So if you stand up quickly, your heart can't deal with the force required to keep your blood pressure up so you pass out.
> 
> I have no idea if that's true.


I suppose you could consider it true in the sense that the muscles in your legs (as well as all other skeletal muscles) help pump venous blood back to the heart. If you're doing something like riding a bike, when your muscles are constantly contracting and relaxing, they're able to pump more blood.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

95 degree heat is something that is too much for a lot of people. So is climbing. So is distance. Maybe these things together were too much for your body to handle. Or maybe there is something wrong with you that isn't apparent until you do too much.

But a second and third opinion from a doctor are important. What did they do when you went the first time? CT scan? Cardiogram? Just guess? 

It's important to figure it out.

There is a point where you can push yourself into too much, where too much can kill you. 

JMTC.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would agree that the heat+climbing+distance probably did it. Until I'm used to it, I avoid climbing on 100+ degree heat index days.


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

It shouldn't be news to anyone that after strenuous activity you should do a cool down. I always have since my track days in high school.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I sometimes experience dizziness soon after a ride if I have not ridden in awhile.. Last month I traveled a lot on business and had not ridden for a couple of weeks. Did my usual 40-mile ride and almost fainted a few minutes after returning home. Blood pressure and sugar readings were normal. Next day I did the same ride and experienced no dizziness whatsoever. Same distance, same pace, same temperature, same amount of liquid consumption, same everything. I have experienced this before but only after I have not ridden for more than a week (which is not very often).


----------



## Packersfantaz (Nov 28, 2012)

Someone took my earlier comment of not laying down as my recommendation, simply I stated our coaches didn't let us, in fact in many areas after increased cardio (sports, military, etc) they have you walk with your hands on your head to increase lung area for oxygen. Natural reaction is to lean over, hands on knees, constricting oxygen from getting into the bloodstream, never said anything about dizziness or fainting, they did this to keep us from getting to this point.

Since I am at work I asked my pharmacists here causes, etc. he said first if it happens during exercise the person should immediately stop, there is probably an underlying concern and pushing forward is very bad.

If it happens after it is natural with strenuous exercise to a degree, usually minor and has to do with not enough nutrients and hydration. Hydrating and keeping lungs as open as possible as oxygen is as important as fluids. If bad sit still trying to take in fluids, and if still not under control or loss of balance lay down, but keep head even or elevated compared heart. If it is this bad he said medical attention is needed, especially a loss of consciousness as this could be a sign of a stroke.

In the ops case and a few others they did the ride thing getting checked out, many times just our body hitting the limit and telling us but these are not times to push past that limit.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's never happened to me after a ride, because I hydrate myself, and replenish carbohydrates during a ride of more than 2 hours.

However, it does happen occasionally during the day, after I've been sitting for awhile, and then stand. It's due to low blood sugar. I'm a diabetic, and I restrict my carb intake to 50 gms or less at meals. I'm supposed to eat a snack of 25 gms between meals, but often I can't due to the nature of my work. So when my glucose is low, I can get light headed if I'm been sitting for 15-20 minutes and then get up. I've never completely blacked out, though.

Now that winter is here, and my weekly mileage is about half of what it was through spring and fall, I'm not using as many calories and it doesn't happen.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm not bashing the idea of a cool down workout, but by what mechanism(s) would it help prevent the OP from passing out?


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

eniveld said:


> One person told me the following - any truth in this?
> 
> They said this: Your legs act like a second heart when you are riding, helping circulate the blood. When you stop a long ride without a cool down, your blood vessels are dilated, which means your pressure drops, with high heat making it worse. So if you stand up quickly, your heart can't deal with the force required to keep your blood pressure up so you pass out.
> 
> I have no idea if that's true.


Edited: This looks like your issue

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypovolemia

"Hypovolemia is characterized by salt (sodium) depletion and thus differs from dehydration, which is defined as excessive loss of body water"


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Mechanism*



spade2you said:


> I'm not bashing the idea of a cool down workout, but by what mechanism(s) would it help prevent the OP from passing out?


One likely cause of this is called orthostatic hypotension closely related to or the same as vasovagal syncope. Essentitally your exercising muscles are demanding lots of blood flow so all the capillaries are wide open. If you just stop without a cooldown "all" the blood pools in your legs resulting in low blood pressure and thus the faint. If you cool down and let things come more back to normal the effect is reduced.

That said I don't know of a well-conditioned endurance athlete who doesn't occasionally get a "head rush" when standing up after sitting for a while. What the OP never told us were the circumstances of the fainting spell. Some details would probably tell the story.


----------



## eniveld (Dec 6, 2012)

In what area may I provide more details? I dismounted, walked around for 5 minutes or so, sat down for about 10 minutes, stood up, walked about 10 steps, and the next thing I remember I was down on the ground wondering where I was. Felt like hours had passed. Friend was there and told me I was out for about a minute. Whacked my head good when I hit the ground as I was out by then.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Skinner222 said:


> .......... Fainting and the resultant prone position on the floor is the bodies' way of getting blood to the head. Saying the last thing you should do when you feel faint is to lay down is just wrong. If I would have laid down I would not have passed out, simple as that.


I've always been told that if you think you're going to faint... to get into the fainted postion [lay down]. It might not prevent passing out... but it mostly certainly will prevent the fall.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> One likely cause of this is called orthostatic hypotension closely related to or the same as vasovagal syncope. Essentitally your exercising muscles are demanding lots of blood flow so all the capillaries are wide open. If you just stop without a cooldown "all" the blood pools in your legs resulting in low blood pressure and thus the faint. If you cool down and let things come more back to normal the effect is reduced.
> 
> That said I don't know of a well-conditioned endurance athlete who doesn't occasionally get a "head rush" when standing up after sitting for a while. What the OP never told us were the circumstances of the fainting spell. Some details would probably tell the story.


2nd this enirely. The sooner after the effort, the more the effect. Even after a good cool down, and hours beyond, the leg muscles are still demanding, and open to accept more bloodflow. So, yes, the time/normalization during the cool down is helpful to avoid this when it may be most severe, and even during the rest of the day of the ride, a bit of caution when rising from sitting is not a bad idea. 

I will have at least one or two head rushes the day of a ride, at times to the point that I need to stop to hold onto something, never quite to the point where I need to guide myself down safely, or worse, actually collapse. On days I don't ride, seldom, but occasional bouts. 

So I agree that at least a few minutes of cooldown, proportional to the overall ride effort is important.


----------



## Skinner222 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dave Cutter said:


> I've always been told that if you think you're going to faint... to get into the fainted postion [lay down]. It might not prevent passing out... but it mostly certainly will prevent the fall.


Exactly. It gets the blood to your head which will (hopefully!) prevent fainting to begin with. Fainting sucks, and I've only done it once. Scared the crap out of me and I was very lucky that I fell flat on the floor between the lockers and the bench in the gym change room.

If I feel like that now, usually it's from standing up to quickly and I just sit back down until it passes then get up slowly.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Skinner222 said:


> ..... I was very lucky that I fell flat on the floor between the lockers and the bench in the gym change room.


A lot of damage can be done from a fall when passing out. A head... or even back injury can turn a non-issue faint into a lifetime problem. 

I was also taught in a work related first aid training that the first step in even applying a band aid was to require the patient to sit down. A lot of people faint at the sight of their own blood. And where the injury may be very minor... the falling can cause real damage. It became an office policy that anyone even slightly injured was required to sit until the situation was evaluated.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

This.

A cardiologist once told me something similar. When in the middle of running/riding your leg muscles contract and relax. The contractions aid in the blood circulation. If you come to an immediate stop, your legs muscles are no longer contracting and the blood pools in your legs and makes your heart work very heart to keep it moving. This plays havoc with your blood pressure.





eniveld said:


> I think I was getting enough hydration, but that could have been it. I did drink a whole bunch of water after dismounting though. Is it common to have your eletrolyte balance thrown off as well? Two doctors, EKG tests, blood tests, and more revealed nothing.
> 
> One person told me the following - any truth in this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Id bet good money on malnutrition and dehydration. Eat more, drink more.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Earlier in this thread I mentioned that I often experience dizziness after a ride, especially if I have not ridden in a week or so. I also mentioned that I had checked my blood pressure and blood sugar during the dizzy spell and both checked normal.

Well, yesterday with two rest days under my belt, I really pushed myself hard on a 50-mile ride (temp was 68 degrees) and soon after returning home I became so dizzy I had to sit down for awhile in order to feel normal again. I checked my blood pressure and it was quite low for me at 79/47 with a 114 heart rate. One hour later it was 82/57 and next morning prior to breakfast it was 110/69 which is usually about what my blood pressure runs.

Also checked blood sugar during the dizziness and it was 143. During the ride I consumed 24 ozs each of water and Accelerade and ate one Pro Bar (370 calories, 
17g sugars, 18g fat, 70mg sodium, 48g carbs, 8g protein). About an hour before the ride I drank 24ozs of water and ate a peanut butter sandwich. Next morning prior to breakfast my suger was still high at 119. Shouldn't have been because the only things I ate for dinner the night before were a sandwich and a bowl of soup.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

stumpbumper said:


> ....................... *checked blood sugar during the dizziness* and it was 143. During the ride I consumed 24 ozs each of water and Accelerade and ate one Pro Bar (370 calories,
> 17g sugars, 18g fat, 70mg sodium, 48g carbs, 8g protein). About an hour before the ride I drank 24ozs of water and ate a peanut butter sandwich. *Next morning prior to breakfast my suger was still high at 119*. Shouldn't have been because the only things I ate for dinner the night before were a sandwich and a bowl of soup.


Checked your blood sugar? Are you diabetic? Are things like Accelerade and Pro Bars the type of diet/foods recommended for diabetics?


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave Cutter said:


> Checked your blood sugar? Are you diabetic? Are things like Accelerade and Pro Bars the type of diet/foods recommended for diabetics?


No, I am not diabetic.


----------



## craptasticycler (Sep 7, 2012)

I passed out once while riding, started to go dark had just enough time to get off bike before crumpling up to the ground and fainting like a little girl. According to my docs at the time fainting right after strenuous exercise is pretty common if you just stop right away without a gradual cool down to bring pulse and BP levels down slowly

From the internet: 



> A common event in young adults, syncope is usually benign and only rarely requires more than simple reassurance. However, exercise-related syncope always requires investigation because it may be the only symptom that precedes a sudden cardiac death. Syncope that occurs during exercise tends to be more ominous than that occurring in the postexertional state. During the physical examination, the cardiovascular system should be evaluated carefully. An electrocardiogram is mandatory and requires close scrutiny, with further testing ordered as indicated. The investigation of syncope should specifically exclude known pathologic diagnoses before a complete return to activity is permitted. In cases where a diagnosis is not clearly established, consultation or referral may be warranted.
> 
> Syncope is a common event in which there is a transient loss of consciousness and postural tone. Although syncope is generally a benign event in young adults (less than 35 years of age) and, in many cases, never reaches the attention of a physician, exercise-related syncope can signal sudden death.


So yeah basically just listen to whatever your doctor told you


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

stumpbumper said:


> No, I am not diabetic.


Maybe it's time that you consult a doctor and do a glucose tolerance test, and have your a1c checked. I am a diabetic, and if my glucose was 143 mg/dl after a 50 mile ride, it would be way out of the ordinary. I'm not familiar with Accelerade, and it may well be loaded with sugar, which could explain the high reading. The Pro Bar, with 48 mg of carbs, shouldn't have spiked you to that extent. That's about what I would consume during a 50 mile ride. I would also eat about 25 gms before the ride. Fat can also elevate glucose. The 18 gms of fat might have contributed to the high reading.

A number of factors can account for it, though. Stress, infections, many things can result in elevated glucose.

Also curious as to why you have a test kit. Those test strips aren't cheap, unless they're covered by your health insurance. If you bought a kit and they included a sampling of say 10 strips with it, those strips don't have an indefinite life. Old strips won't give you an accurate test reading.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Maybe it's time that you consult a doctor and do a glucose tolerance test, and have your a1c checked. I am a diabetic, and if my glucose was 143 mg/dl after a 50 mile ride, it would be way out of the ordinary. I'm not familiar with Accelerade, and it may well be loaded with sugar, which could explain the high reading. The Pro Bar, with 48 mg of carbs, shouldn't have spiked you to that extent. That's about what I would consume during a 50 mile ride. I would also eat about 25 gms before the ride. Fat can also elevate glucose. The 18 gms of fat might have contributed to the high reading.
> 
> A number of factors can account for it, though. Stress, infections, many things can result in elevated glucose.
> 
> Also curious as to why you have a test kit. Those test strips aren't cheap, unless they're covered by your health insurance. If you bought a kit and they included a sampling of say 10 strips with it, those strips don't have an indefinite life. Old strips won't give you an accurate test reading.


I appreciate your concern and your comments.

During the past year or so I have I sometimes felt more fatigued after a ride than at other times and bought the test kit just to see if anything unusual was going on with my my blood sugar. The test strips are about a year old. 

My sugar is usually well below 100 after a long ride. Same goes for before breakfast each morning. Don't know what caused the spike after that particular ride but it could have been the Pro Bar which I had never tried before. I usually drink 24 Ozs of Accelerade and eat a Clif Bar, Power Bar or peanut butter sandwich during a 50-mile ride and blood sugar looks okay when I get home. You are likely onto something with your comment on fat. Fat content of the Clif Bar (1g) and Power Bar (3g) are considerably lower than the 18g of the Pro Bar. 

I am 72 so perhaps age is finally beginning to catch up with me,

Edit: Forgot to mention that I am recovering from a prostate infection and as you say, that may also have contributed to the high reading.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I usually stick to Powerade Zero for my sports drink. I think it only has one gram or so of sugar. It's mostly water, electrolytes, artificial flavoring. I think it might have sorbitol as a sweetener.

I usually choose Cliff Bars and Power Bars too, because of the low fat content.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't take this wrong.... but a fifty mile ride... does it really require dietary supplements? I am an older guy myself at about 23 percent body fat (BMI of 24). I used to take along gels and spike my water... but decided it wasn't needed. Or in my case even desirable. 

A fifty mile ride at ether end of the fitness spectrum would be a two hour to a four (lets say 5) hour ride. I know full well my body has more than enough available fat reserves to get me through the five hour ride (even if I don't stop for lunch). And the short fast ride (and I am NOT that fast) still would not exhaust available fats and blood sugar. 

Worst case... I could likely stop for a coffee and give my body the necessary time to metabolize a bit more body fat for energy. Or stop for an emergency ice cream, candy bar, or my favorite... a vitamin water. 

I understand the pros with such low body fat levels needing regular food intake. Because they just don't want to waste cycling energy with extra body fat weight. But the average person carries plenty enough fat around with them. I could be completely wrong! This is as much a question as it is my opinion.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's not a big deal for most people to burn fats instead of carbs (although they're not metabolized into glucose as efficiently). However, for insulin-dependent diabetics (type 1 and some type 2) ketoacidosis can be a serious matter.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> .....for insulin-dependent diabetics (type 1 and some type 2) ketoacidosis can be a serious matter.


Yeah... I sorta knew that. And I didn't mean to leave out any special-diet/needs cyclists. I just don't know enough about diabetic needs to ofter much of an opinion. Sorry.

I just think that the pushing of gels, special bars, treats, powers, and drinks is often a disservice to the typical cyclist.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've read that bananas are just as good for electrolyte replacement (especially potassium) as most sports drinks. Unfortunately for me, they're one of the fruits that send my glucose levels into orbit, so I'll drink Powerade Zero on a long ride, alternating pulls from that bottle with water. It's one of the curious things about diabetics, that different foods affect individuals differently. My buddy can't eat brown rice, but oranges and bananas are fine for him. I'm the exact opposite.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> I've read that bananas are just as good for electrolyte replacement (especially potassium) as most sports drinks. Unfortunately for me, they're one of the fruits that send my glucose levels into orbit, so I'll drink Powerade Zero on a long ride, alternating pulls from that bottle with water. It's one of the curious things about diabetics, that different foods affect individuals differently. My buddy can't eat brown rice, but oranges and bananas are fine for him. I'm the exact opposite.


Back in the summer I was chatting with a cyclist at a rest stop during a long charity ride who mentoned that he is diabetic. He said that Diet Coke elevates his glucose levels. I was quite surprised to hear that since it contains an artificial sweetner. Have you experienced the same?


----------



## tornado (Nov 26, 2004)

When you stopped, you cancelled the "wind chill" effect of moving through the air which caused you to quickly over heat and pass out. More liquids and a cool down to gradually bring your body temp down both would have helped.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

bwbishop said:


> Edited: This looks like your issue
> 
> Hypovolemia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Hypovolemia is characterized by salt (sodium) depletion and thus differs from dehydration, which is defined as excessive loss of body water"


I doubt it. If you are experiencing this, hyponatremia, severe dehydration, or many of the other things mentioned in this thread then there will be major performance problems. It is like bonking but even worse and just consuming calories does not fix it in the short term, even if they those calories contain electrolytes. The hole that has been dug is too deep to fill in a short time. You will know that you are in a bad way because you will be struggling to go keep cadence on flat ground in a low gear.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

stumpbumper said:


> Back in the summer I was chatting with a cyclist at a rest stop during a long charity ride who mentoned that he is diabetic. He said that Diet Coke elevates his glucose levels. I was quite surprised to hear that since it contains an artificial sweetner. Have you experienced the same?


No, but I rarely drink the stuff.


----------



## Kkg (Jul 8, 2021)

eniveld said:


> After a 90 mile ride with 6000 feet of elevation gain, in 95 degree heat, I dismounted, and about 15 minutes later passed out and just keeled over. Never happened before. Two doctors could find nothing wrong but said maybe I could have prevented this with a cool down ride at the end. Is it a good idea to do a cool down ride after a long hard ride? Do others do this?


After a 30 minute Crit I passed out 10 minute into a cool down. This is more dangerous because I was still on my bike. So far the best theory is from low blood pressure. Where the views in the legs are still expanded but the heart rate has shown down. K


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

I've had it happen to me. I think it's a consequence of low heart rate. When standing from a squatting/sitting position, sometimes my blood pressure momentarily drops to 60/40. Then my heart rate catches back up and I'm OK. I've only actually fallen twice, but scared people both times.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I've had a few dizzy light headed spells on the bike in the last year. Feeling like I might pass out, usually after a ~2 minute climb on the colder months right at the moment I let off the power. I chalk it up to the beta blocker medication I am on which helps regulate my heart rhythm and BP and has dizziness as a known side effect. Hasn't happened this summer though, only in the winter and spring. One of these times I might fall down so good thing I wear a helmet. Luckily it's mainly happened when riding slow but I've also had this dizzy feeling when riding through dark tunnels of trees at times, again more in the spring and winter. I find my BP gets pretty low on weeks when I ride a lot so I;ve long gone off the usual BP meds but the beta blocker remains essential according to the cardiologist


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

You need to talk to a cardiac doctor specifically to be assured all is well. This isnt something to be taken likely and the doctors here aren't real doctors. I once passed out after only drinking maybe 6 beers and I have no idea what happened but woke up with a sore ass. Get it checked out.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

Who would think that a rape joke would go over well?


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

my job doesnt start for another couple weeks and this and that and ill be better next time. im not saying im sorry, I'm just claiming I'm better.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

hummina shadeeba said:


> my job doesnt start for another couple weeks and this and that and ill be better next time. im not saying im sorry, I'm just claiming I'm better.


So who were you in your previous RBR incarnation before you were banned and had to create a new account?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

hummina shadeeba said:


> my job doesnt start for another couple weeks and this and that and ill be better next time. im not saying im sorry, I'm just claiming I'm better.


Stop. Just please stop.


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Ugh. Hopefully it will stop and we can get back to doctoring.


----------

